# my blood sugar is fine , not my blood pressure



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not after this ! 

just by chance had TV on as background while getting orders ready. Marilyn Denis , good , friendly show, great host -- this day was "health" topics and a diabetes detection dog would be discussed. Okay , you have my attention.

sorry I don't know how to reduce this clip to just the pertinent section but you can find the discussion approximately 1/3 in .

One thing I can not stand is people in need , (or any person) being taken advantage of .

Look at the clip The Marilyn Denis Show | Video


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry , I kept deleting what I had put down. I need to calm down first and then discuss


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My internet connection is a slow loader, so I've only gotten to the 1:30 mark. I'm already stunned by the fact that the dog (puppy?) is terrified by the girl running towards him, and he's on a prong collar. How much worse does it get?!?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So the dog wakes up from his nap at home. He can stick his nose in the air and from a kilometer away, alert to the girls' condition while she is in school. Seriously?

Well, that new insulin pump seems awesome and completely trustworthy. Nothing against the dog, but I'd be going with the pump. Actually the girl uses that pump. Maybe the dog "hears" the pump alert from a kilometer away and then he alerts to the pump. LOL!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh gosh I heard about this story and the guy who apparently has a scam thing going....

Is it this same guy?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/guide-therapy-service-dogs/205337-buyer-beware.html


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what upsets me are the claims . This dog is said to be alerting. I don't know if I downloaded the right way or the right segments. There is a part where the male Dr says oh yes dogs are amazing , he can sense the girls blood sugar drop from 5 km's away -- the parents say the dog started barking in the car a mile away from her school alerting , the dog barked in the grocery and the dog barked alerting on the girls blood sugar levels. 

here are the family's words Training with Tim | Service Dogs By Warren Retrievers

They like the dog . But how can a dog read a drop in blood sugar 20 minutes before it happens . The parents are vigilant . The dog is just plain anxious and they are reading positive things into his nerves.

what was the dog doing in the grocery with the parents --- that is not part of the service dog description ---
people involved are putting a whole lot of energy making the dog successful , doing the work for him ---- the dog has received NO TRAINING , nothing that would create a positive association and reward to indicating a drop -- NO TRAINING . The young girl likes to take the dog to play with other dogs .

I am on side with the parents and the child . I feel for them , so my criticism is not aimed at them , but at the provider of the dog .

So they mentioned these labs coming from Warren Retrievers . Looking for more information , wondering what their breeding program was (this was not a well bred Lab ) I ran across Guardian Angel owner far from angelic | The Examiner

Family: Service dog for diabetic child fails at job | khou.com Houston

and they are all wearing pinch collars - even the puppy 

situation. “My wife and I would’ve never gone with this company if we’d known we were going to have to train the dog ourselves.”
According to McLeod, even though the family has had possession of the dog for 8 months, Gunner still cannot accurately alert and doesn’t even attempt to alert at night.

EUREKA ! I found it .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

He has 20 breeding females and is openly looking for more --(right on his web site) .

He says the pups are in the home in a loving home . Sure.
20 litters worth?

He says the puppies are bottle fed from day one . WHY?
unnecessary and unhealthy for the pups !! I think he is appealing to human emotions , humanizing the pups.

The pups at 10 - 12 weeks of age are $20,000 .

my goodness . 

lots of complaints ---


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I could not watch the whole vid, but just the pin points -- what a jerk. There is a special place in the Fiery Pit forged for him.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

What a lucrative business, for someone without a conscience.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why are people so ignorant to fall for such a scam? PT Barnum said it best....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so the Warren retrievers have no training and expect the owner/user to do the training.

this is more like it We recognize that having access to your Diabetic Alert Dog’s trainer is very important. *That level of personal care is the primary reason we only produce a few DADs per year! *
*Brooks Labradors Service Dogs DADs receive a minimum 1,020 hours of training in basic obedience, scent detection work and public access work before it is paired with a new handler*"" Labrador Breeders & Retrievers in Dallas, Texas | Brooks Labradors | 

check out the natural flea powder recipe under their blog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

"Our six children, ranging in age from 6 to 22, train dogs, care for the dogs, manage much of the paperwork, the books and (of course) the puppy socialization."

Oh, where do I start? Who brags about this on their web site?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That is horrible. But I am with onyx girl, common sense. I am diabetic and for $24k I would have gotten a trained 2 year old dog. Fully trained. Just a little research would show it to be to good to be true. And I have to actually say something against the parents. Their daughter's life is in their hands. Did they talk to her doctor? Did they do any research? Relying on a puppy to alert when it drops is deadly. That guy is a jerk and deserves to go to jail. However, the parents need to use a little common sense.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

We have at least two other threads on this person.

He is currently under investigation by the Attorney General's Office of VA with at least 18 complaints against him. 

One of his breeding males showed mild hip dysplasia according to prelim OFA.

Don't know how he raises all in his home ...

Quote:
"On 200 acres outside Culpeper, 85 breeding retrievers will produce 300 puppies a year for one purpose."


Also in the above article is this info: "He was diagnosed with diabetes at 30, when he was perfectly fit Marine training K-9's for explosives and narcotics detection."

_According to other reports at that time he was a car dealer and later convicted of several felony charges. You can find those with via a search engine. _

--> Warren's Training Director, Cheri Campbell started in 2010. Previous to this she had animal cruelty charges made against her at a former job (2009).
_Ms. Campbell (arrested after act was caught on tape) also via search engine._

They claimed the 10 week old puppies were worth $40,000 but clients were only being charged $20,000.

Virginia dogs being bred to help save lives | WJLA.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Now with my previous post I guess I can expect another phone call from his laywer ....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Quotes from The Examiner July 19, 2012:

" ... was sentenced to 35 years in prison on the uttering charges and 84 months in jail on the false statement charges in the Chesterfield County Circuit Court on April 17, 2008.

The charges stemmed from Oct. 1, 2005, through Aug. 30, 2006, according to the sentencing order provided by the Chesterfield Circuit Court."


and 

"Warren was able to get his entire sentence suspended and was granted supervised probation."


Guardian Angel owner far from angelic | The Examiner


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It's all about the *$$$$$ *, no conscience at all.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What blows my mind is that the media fell for this crap.
_Caveat emptor_.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are atleast 3 people here in CT with his dogs(puppies)..the latest was a story on the news the other night, I have emailed the first reporter that was last year, he said "thanks for the info" and that's about it! (this was a child who got an 8 week old diabetic alert puppy),,and the latest I just heard about, no response back.

WHY do people not get on the net and just google the guys name?????


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There is a lot of controversy about DAD dogs in general, much based on the fact they haven't been proven in studies to work. When one study was founded, no DAD handlers would allow their dogs to be used in it. 

Its important to remember that service dogs are just a tool to aid disabilities, and still dogs. It doesn't matter how much training they've got, they're still dogs. In something as serious as uncontrolled blood sugar in diabetics, a dog cannot be responsible for the individuals life. The individual themselves and/or their caregivers must be responsible for the individuals life, it cannot be placed into the hands of a dog. There is no substitute for responsible diabetic care with regular blood sugar testing, monitored diet, and correct insulin usage.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the first one I read about, was an 8 week old puppy put with a diabetic boy, this puppy was supposedly going to be able to 'alert' on the boy from home while the boy was in school..

Yep, I can't believe people don't SEARCH the internet for info regarding this guy and his practices.


----------

